# Helen Shoal: South China Sea



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm wondering if any member may have the means of knowing-or getting to know-the depth of water over this shoal which is passed on the Hong Kong to Singapore passage.

The reason I ask is that it is more than possible that we, in the Glenroy c.1951, passed clear over it in the middle of my "graveyard" watch.

I remember the event like it happened last week. We were going like the clappers in a strong N.E. monsoon and probably, on account of that, had made a couple of too late alterations on the dog-legs from Hong Kong to Singapore. (That became evident next noon sights).

In the middle of my watch I became aware of changes in the way the ship was moving in the following sea and on looking aft I was astounded to see a great welling up of water which then fell onto the after well-deck literally filling it to the gun'nels! 

I had rushed to the depth sounder and sure enough we had been in shallow water: that piece of incriminating evidence had disappeared by the time of my next visit to the bridge!

The Helen Shoal is otherwise known as the Yitong Ansha shoal.
We were virtually light ship at the time and would have been drawing about 21 ft aft.

(Any information gratefully received).


----------



## Scatari (May 19, 2012)

Hugh Ferguson said:


> I'm wondering if any member may have the means of knowing-or getting to know-the depth of water over this shoal which is passed on the Hong Kong to Singapore passage.
> 
> (Any information gratefully received).


Hugh: 

Does this help at all?

It's from the "Marine World Database."

Helen Shoal (19°12'N., 113°52'E.) lies 50 miles SE of Saint Esprit Shoal and 15 miles E of the usual route from Hong Kong. The shoal is steep to, breaks in bad weather, and is *charted with a least depth of* *10.2m*. A depth of 18.3m has been reported to lie 6 miles SE of the shoal.

Location
Aomen19° 11' 60" N, 113° 51' 36" E

Tim


----------



## oldseamerchant (Sep 8, 2012)

There was a shoal patch on this route with a chart symbol for 'boiler' situated on it. I seem to remember its name was 'P...?'


----------



## oldseamerchant (Sep 8, 2012)

Paracelle?


----------



## Interalia (Aug 9, 2007)

The attached is taken from China Sea Pilot Vo.1 Third Edition 1964.

Pratas Reef has, or did have, the 1965/6 wreck of 'August Moon' of which I was fortunate to sign off the trip before.

Interalia


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Many thanks, Tim & Interalia, I had begun to wonder if I had got the name wrong as I could not find any reference to it even in my collossal volume on Ocean Passages for the World" My goodness, weren't we lucky particularly because the ship was rolling and pitching quite a bit in the heavy following swell. I remember the voyage well as we had a relief captain on account of Walter Simmonds having taken a voyage off in order to have a hernia repaired.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

How can I get rid of those adverts that have, inexplicably, appeared on this post?


----------

